# Newqida passenger car conversions...



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

carried out in an attempt to make near-replicas of the two ex-MAV passenger cars on the Welshpool & Llanfair RR in mid-Wales. This little movie clip shows my AccuCraft 'Earl' steamer plus a few freight cars poddling around our little track. At the end of the train are the two Newqida cars, now in MAV emerald green, as seen in preservation in Opusztaszer, Eastern Hungary. See - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXtmy7J5QOw 

The coaches as seen in Wales are in a different colour, and of a later style, originating in the 1950's rather than the 1890's. The VERY cheap Newqida cars are older-style replications of Mittel-Europa stock, complete with the 'Heberlein Seilbremse' - rope-hauled brake system - of the old-style stock. Since the ethos of the Welshpool line is based firmly at the beginning of the 20th century, I figured that these two cars of mine fitted in better than the rather morose colour-scheme of the late-comers there now. 

My models now have complete interiors with slatted seats, a washroom compartment with Venetian blind curtains, vertical floor-mounted hand-poles, door-latches, timetables and pretty pictures, anti-slip steps and safety chains as well as planked floors to the verandas, new wheels and AccuCraft body-mounted Norwegian-style couplings. Add to that the custom vinyl signage and a carefully-applied paint-job. If anybody outside the UK is interested enough to want to see the conversion process I'm afraid that you'll have to e-mail me for the pics - as you know, I can't upload images any other way. UK readers of the forum will be able to see the full and frank article in the local LS GR magazine soon. 

Probably. 

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter ofthe Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Where are the photos ?? We need the photos !







They looked GOOD[/b] in the video. A quick question on another topic, how well does your Garrett run?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Andre - as I explained, my pc is not rigged to use as an image bank, to send images I have to put them in my email as jpegs. And my Garratt, after blowing the jets out again...runs great! 

Be seeing you soon.... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

tac, check your e-mail.....


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

tac, the cars look great! I send you a message on this site because I could not figure out what your email address is... 
Looking forward to the pictures! If you want I can also upload them on this site, so others can see. 
Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for mailing me the pictures.
And as promised; here they are for all to see! 


Very interesting pictures. I really like the way the coaches turned out. It's a basic conversion but they already look so different and more realistic than the Newqida standard coaches. And that interior is looking great!! It inspired me to plan a redo on the seats in my LGB coaches the same way you did with the seats in this cars.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Paulus and Garrett - your time and effort is much appreciated. Unless anybody gets ahold of the British GR magazine this is the only way they'll get to see them. 

I see now that TrainLine45 has produced beautifully-detailed and eight-windowed cars of the correct style and era, although they are ready-painted in cream and red with very fine lettering...they are also around $400 a piece. Did I mention that I was a tight-fisted old f&rt?

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

